# Looking for Bob Mann, plumber



## Himalaya 999 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi anyone know of the whereabouts of Bob Mann, plumber on the P&O liner Himalaya from 1968


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

Where did he come from?

Keith


----------

